# Visited The New Autoworld Store Today.



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I went to the new Autoworld store today. Pretty nice. Here's a link to some photos of the store. http://www.autoworldcatalog.com/media/retail-store-opening.asp 

I purchased two Release 7 Thunderjets. The blue 66' Novas with the flames. $15.99 each with a 20% discount as part of the grand opening. Since I spent over $25.00 I got a free Super III. I didn't understand the pricing because some cars sold for $14.99. The Release 6 Thunderjets sold for $24.99. Maybe because this release sold out every where else.

On the back wall to the right of the slot cars there is a number of Pullback Cars. $10.00 for the regulars and $20.00 for the ones with white tires and wheels.

In the case where you check out they have numerous iWheels and a small number 2003 LightningFest Mustangs for sale. The iWheels are from $27.00 to $33.00 and the Lightning Fest Mustangs are $30.00 each. And some IHobby Expo Ice Cream Trucks for $21.99 each. 

Plenty of diecast cars, model kits, shirts, some patches also.

The track for running cars on had problems. There is some sort of steel under the copper strips. The copper was re-layed but was coming up in places. 2 of the 4 lanes were working. It was set at around 19 volts. I ran one of my cars that I race and it did good. They told me that the track was purchased from someone who bought it on Ebay and it was going to be donated to a museum. It was made in the 1960's and power was tied in at one place. The guide slots weren't a uniform width. I was told the store is going to get a new track.

There was the 100th Anniversary Chevy Race Set and Scooby Doo Race Set on Display with the cars for you test driving enjoyment.

If this store does well, you may see franchise stores in other parts of the country. I enjoyed my visit and the friendly staff. Oh by the way, they are looking for part time help.


Randy.


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I have a trip planned to the store for next weekend. Hope they still have the free car for $25 purchase deal going.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AUGH. the pilgrimage to Mecca. i would LOVE to go see it... but a 9-hour road trip (one way, that is) doesn't fit into my schedule at the moment...

--rick


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The Autoworld store does have mail order. If you recieved a catolog from them, there is an order form inside.

I have a feeling I'll be heading back soon. I'm one of the lucky few who live close to the store. I only live 20 to 25 minutes away from the store.

Randy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

A/FX Nut said:


> The Autoworld store does have mail order. If you recieved a catolog from them, there is an order form inside.
> 
> I have a feeling I'll be heading baxk soon. I'm one of the lucky few who live close to the store. I only live 20 to 25 minutes away from the store.
> 
> Randy.


I hate you


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I was going through the bag the clerk put my cars in and low and behold, I find an Autoworld key chain and ink pen. Cool suprise.



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I hate you


I'll remember that the next time I go Joe. :thumbsup:

Randy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh man!!!! A key chain and an AW pen?!?!?!?!?

I have to get out there.

Wish they would put one around here!!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

What a neat store!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

One more thing to make you hate me Joe. The Autoworld store is having a Black Friday Sale. Starts at 2:00AM 

Yes, the day after Thanksgiving. 

Randy.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

A/FX Nut said:


> One more thing to make you hate me Joe. The Autoworld store is having a Black Friday Sale. Starts at 2:00AM
> 
> Yes, the day after Thanksgiving.
> 
> Randy.



Lmao!!! Give em hell i always say.nut!!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That looks like a first class facility and pristine showplace for their products. If I am in the area I will definitely plan to drop in and pick up a few more slot cars and maybe some memorabilia. 

I'm thinking it would be very cool to see a couple of sizable HO layouts setup (one road course and one drag strip) for customers to try out some of the AutoWorld HO slot cars.


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Note to self to stop by when going to Bronson for the White Star auction.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

They have one of their drag strips up


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*aw store*

i think there prices r a little high there u go back nut get some jokers mobiles


----------



## tasman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Visited 11/6/2011*

I visited the store on Sunday. Very nice store and layout. There are lots of die cast, models and slot cars. There is now a second track - 1/32 digital I think. They have another table built they said for a 1/32 drag stip and some HO layouts.

Tom Lowe was there. I recognized him from a picture on the website. I introduced myself and we talked for about 15 minutes or so. Very pleasant and passionate about his products.

There were some old releases and of course the newer stuff including the recent 4-Gear funny cars.

I ended up buying a T-jet release 3 71 Red Corvette and a release 3 xtraction 71 Red Camaro for 14.99. I also picked up a T-jet Ultra-g release 6 Red/White Top 68 Camaro and a T-jet Ultra-g release 6 Light Blue/Orange Stripe Ford GT. Those were 24.99. (I assume because of their popularity).

I also bought a T-jet Chrome Ice Cream truck for 21.99, as a x-mas gift for my brother.

I don't know if a town the size of Toledo (where I am from) could sustain a store like this, but I'm certain areas like Detroit, Chicago, Indy, Philly, Cleveland, etc. could easily sustain a similar sized store.

I hope he succeeds...I would like to see an Auto World store a little closer to me. Of course you can order from the website, but its just not the same as being able to visit a real store.:thumbsup:


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm making the road trip from Detroit with my soon-to-be four year old. His birthday is the 
29th of December and he's getting the big, landscaped set I've been working on for xmas. 
Will be nice to take a road trip with him (he's surprisingly good in the car) and then come 
home with a bag of new cars and stuff.  ...Of course, with a few new cars for Dad. 

I'm excited to check it out! The pics look awesome!


----------

